

How would you build this twentywords retweeter? - mikeleeorg
http://www.ironicsans.com/2011/08/idea_the_twentywords_retweeter.html

======
mikeleeorg
Since individual words may yield too many matches, I would try phrases. Not 20
phrases either, of course. Perhaps 3, to pick an arbitrary number. That might
be easier to solve though. But so would 20 obscure words. Hmm...

------
pilap82
Twitter just released the data of a few millions tweets... That should give a
nice sandbox to see if a sample list would be too easy / hard.

